
How the Book Business Invented Modern Gift-Giving - walterbell
http://lithub.com/how-the-book-business-invented-modern-gift-giving/
======
pseingatl
It's interesting how no one has tried to figure out a way to facilitate the
giving of ebooks as gifts. For this to be effective, there has to be a cross-
over between the digital and analogue worlds. Why not sell ebooks like gift
cards? I'm surprised no one is doing this.

